# Vaulted Ceilings?



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

This year I'm having a clown/carnival themed party, it's my first year with a proper theme!

Anyway, I just moved into a new apartment, and the living room has a vaulted ceiling. It's not a big place, but it makes it seem bigger. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to utilize it. I was just going to get a bunch of helium balloons and just let them loose and have streamers and perhaps some of those triangle shaped banners, yadda yadda.

If anyone has a better, inexpensive way they would use it, lemme know! Pictures of your past year vaulted ceiling decor would be appreciated too! Clown themed or not!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

There are lots of versions of this on Pinterest, but you could do a carnival-type look with some plastic tablecloth strips like this:

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/224405993902650065/

You could age or tatter them in some way to look more "haunted". And the colors you select will have a big impact. Good luck!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ohhh you could have a few skeletons on the flying trapeze up there.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

That's the first thing that came to my mind too - a flying trapeze act! Guess it depends on the vault and whether there are any beams. If not, you could make a 
trapeze stand for the effect. I always liked the dive tower where the clown dove into a little pool. I don't know if they ever actually did it but it was always in the cartoons!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have vaulted ceilings with expose wood beams. We have hooks hanging on each side on the three beams and several down the center one 9there is a ceiling fan in the middle. We also hang things on each end. I am looking for photos from past year. We hang those hanging cheap ghouls up there (like from Dollar General). THey have light up eyes and don't look bad from a distance. This year, I will use all witches up there for the first time. 

There is a small entry way at front of room with a large opening into the room. Double front doors that we open for TOTers and they oooh and awe over all the hangings. I have a 12 foot hanging ghoul and a 12 foot hanging witch that flank our flat screen on one end of the room and the other end opens to the dining area and it always has things hanging down, too, plus lights that stay up year round. Will see if I can find some pics.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just realized that there are a few in my albums where you can see the idea. 

For your theme, you can hang those pennant looking banners or make circus type posters to go up there, too.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Sweet ideas, y'all. Getting my creative juices flowing 

I do remember seeing pictures of similar stuff you posted Jenn&Matt! I may do something like that in my dining room with the flat ceiling actually! The trapeze skeletons is a n awesome idea too!

I really wish I got trick-or-treaters, printersdevil! LOL. I always buy TONS of candy just because, but have always lived in apartments and no kids TOT there, boohoo.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you find the photos in my albums? I just realized that you are relatively new and might not know where they are. You can click on my name and get the Profile pull down. Go to that and the albums are on the left hand side. I think the first several that show are from Secret Reapers this year, so you have to click on more.


Welcome to the Halloween Forum!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I did see! I saw your pinterest too! Thank you!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We had a tightrope walker in our garage to bring the height of the ceiling down...it was awesome...used a 3ft. skeleton. You could also use cut up strips of plastic tablecloths and start in the middle and drape them down the sides to create a circus tent. ...then add the tightrope walker! Hope this helps!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Check out my facebook halloween page StOnge Halloween Spooktacula










ichasiris said:


> This year I'm having a clown/carnival themed party, it's my first year with a proper theme!
> 
> Anyway, I just moved into a new apartment, and the living room has a vaulted ceiling. It's not a big place, but it makes it seem bigger. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to utilize it. I was just going to get a bunch of helium balloons and just let them loose and have streamers and perhaps some of those triangle shaped banners, yadda yadda.
> 
> ...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I used those cheap Dollar Tree pennants everywhere.




















you could do something like these trapeze people?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the idea of the skelly on the tightrope and the trapeze people! I am liking this theme!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahaha, oh man, so many more ideas. Tight rope skelly is so cool and funny! Love the carnival pics, offmymeds!


----------

